# I CAN'T BELIEVE I DID THIS! Bacon left out overnight.



## brisketlover (Jun 10, 2016)

So. I smoked my first side of bacon yesterday. Once I pulled it off the smoker, I cooled it off in the refrigerator. Several hours later, (at 6 o clock) I took it out, sliced it up, and put it in plaistic bags to be frozen. This is when I had to go do something, I thought I would just be gone for a minute, but I forgot about it, and didn't think of it again until this morning.  I remembered it, at 9 AM, and immediately put it in the refrigerator. It smells and looks just fine,  but I do not feel comfortable eating it unless I know it is safe to eat.

Something else I should add, is that it has no nitrates in it.

What say you? Is it safe? or should I get rid of it.


----------



## wade (Jun 10, 2016)

No Nitrates is the norm for bacon but did you add Nitrites?


----------



## brisketlover (Jun 10, 2016)

No, just salt, and sugar.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 10, 2016)

The USDA does not recommend leaving bacon cured without nitrites left at room temperature for any length of time.

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> The USDA does not recommend leaving bacon cured without nitrites left at room temperature for any length of time.
> 
> T


Yep...It is not unlike leaving a Pork Butt out all night. No Cure? What temp was it smoked at and how long?...JJ


----------



## brisketlover (Jun 10, 2016)

No cure. My mom is afraid of nitrites/nitrates. I smoked it at  210 for 4 hours to 155-169 IT


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 10, 2016)

No cure at al---No good after all that time.

Sorry.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 10, 2016)

brisketlover said:


> No cure. My mom is afraid of nitrites/nitrates. I smoked it at 210 for 4 hours to 155-169 IT


Unfortuantely I would be afraid of eating the meat. Your Mom like to eat Salads? Celery, Spinach, maybe Beets? Way more Nitrate/Nitrites in that stuff than in your Bacon...JJ
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






A little reading, although if like my Mom, she will be hard to sway... http://chriskresser.com/the-nitrate-and-nitrite-myth-another-reason-not-to-fear-bacon/


----------

